# Trout rod suggestions



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have an opportunity to build a rod under the watchful eye of an accomplished builder. 
I want to build a bait casting rod for artificials only in the 6'-6" to 7'-0". 
I am Looking at the following brands MHX, Phoenix. 
I would like to get as close as possible to a Waterloo HP lite as I do like the weight and feel, plus I already have a rod to throw larger tops and twitchbait, so a very sensitive jig/tout/plastics rod for 1/16-1/4 oz lures. 

The rod will have a cork split grip, fugisk2 seat and recoil guides. 
I would like to build as light of rig as possible but it is not as much of a priority as sensitivity and durability. 
Casting distance is also something I would like to shoot for if possible. 
Am I asking too much ? Haha
Any suggestions would help. 
Thanks


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

You should also consider a Batson XP 842. Heck of a good blank.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree, Batson XP842.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

I would also agree on the xp842 just got done with one and it makes for a really nice trout rod


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

For the lightest and most sensitive blanks, you should look at the Laguna Latis or Laguna SOLO blanks or try a Sarge blank from Lance - all very light and powerful. The one that I find comes the closest to these is the Baton RX8 XSB822.5 - very light, about .375 butt dia, titanium color finish, extra-fast action, 6-14lb, 1/8 - 5/8 oz lure wt. Cut to 6'6", rigged with an SK2 seat, spit grip and recoils or even better - Fuji Torzites you should finish under 2.5 oz. My .02


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Laguna comp*



teamfirstcast said:


> For the lightest and most sensitive blanks, you should look at the Laguna Latis or Laguna SOLO blanks or try a Sarge blank from Lance - all very light and powerful. The one that I find comes the closest to these is the Baton RX8 XSB822.5 - very light, about .375 butt dia, titanium color finish, extra-fast action, 6-14lb, 1/8 - 5/8 oz lure wt. Cut to 6'6", rigged with an SK2 seat, spit grip and recoils or even better - Fuji Torzites you should finish under 2.5 oz. My .02


 Thanks for the detailed input.
I will look into the torzite guides.
I am looking to build this rod myself. Just to clarify, the Laguna blanks are not available so the closest thing to them is the BatsonRX8 you listed above, correct?


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Thanks and a few more ?'s*

Thanks for the three suggestions on the Batson XP842.

Can I get this blank through Mudhole? I do not see where they carry this brand.
Is this something I need to purchase through FTU in Houston?

If not, any recommendations for a blank that can be purchased through Mudhole. surely there is an comparable to the Batson XP842 in MHX and Phoenix, or any other for that matter.

It seemed as though these two brands(MHX and Phoenix) were hot at one time. Those names stick in my head from the few times I have searched around the forum. That is why I keep asking about them. I just don't build often so there may be a newer bigger better, badder, blank.

Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

teamfirstcast said:


> For the lightest and most sensitive blanks, you should look at the Laguna Latis or Laguna SOLO blanks or try a Sarge blank from Lance - all very light and powerful. The one that I find comes the closest to these is the Baton RX8 XSB822.5 - very light, about .375 butt dia, titanium color finish, extra-fast action, 6-14lb, 1/8 - 5/8 oz lure wt. Cut to 6'6", rigged with an SK2 seat, spit grip and recoils or even better - Fuji Torzites you should finish under 2.5 oz. My .02


Is the Batson RX8XSb822.5 a Spinning blank? If so, is it common to do this for casting rods?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Mudhole should have them. Do you live around Houston? You should be able to pick one up at FTU. Call Lance at Swampland Tackle. He has lots of stuff not on his site.

Yes, you can buy the Laguna blanks at Laguna in Katy. Lance also carries the Sarge blanks.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I would go with the Batson RX8XSb822.5, new Immortal Series Model number IMMS610MXF-SB822.5, rainshadowrodblanks.com/product-line/immortal-bass-spinning/, I have built quite a few of the RX8XSb822.5 and waiting on a shipment of the new model, the RX8 XP842 is also a great blank.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Blanks*

Lance at Swampland may have some XP842 blanks


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Silverfox1 said:


> I would go with the Batson RX8XSb822.5, new Immortal Series Model number IMMS610MXF-SB822.5, rainshadowrodblanks.com/product-line/immortal-bass-spinning/, I have built quite a few of the RX8XSb822.5 and waiting on a shipment of the new model, the RX8 XP842 is also a great blank.





Silverfox1 said:


> Lance at Swampland may have some XP842 blanks


I still have a couple. Please give me a call if I can get one out to you.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Mudhole does not carry Batson, but I know FTU has some in stock.

I have built one rod on the XP842, and I personally found it to have a little too slow of a taper. It would make a nice rod for plastics, but there are better options if you are looking for something a little more versatile.

That being said, it is a very nice blankâ€¦ well made, and very light. If thatâ€™s the action one of my customers is looking for I would not hesitate to build on one again.

Personally I favor a blank like the old Lamiglas LP842. Todayâ€™s equivalent would be the TLP862. Same exact taper as the LP842, but 2â€ longer and a little more material in the butt section. Another Lami that I really like is the PRO 842. Slightly heavier with a slightly faster taperâ€¦ another nice all around option, especially if you throw larger tops.

And of course, if youâ€™re willing to drop the coin, the Phenix K2 TX-713ML-C is going to be the lightest and fastest around. The $229 price tag is getting up there for an inshore blank, but itâ€™s pretty hard to beat. As of late, itâ€™s been the first rod I grab when I jump out of the boat.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

BRH your opinion on these CRB rods, built by lamiglass..... The stats sure do seem like they may be the old LP842 blanks???? http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/CRB-Inshore-Series


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Close, but definitely not the same blank. I built a couple dozen or so on the ISP703, but that was back when the price on them was $37.95 instead of $61.60. 

I'm guessing they roll it on the same mandrel as the 842 (or at least one very similar in taper), but its a different graphite with a gloss finish rather than matte. 

It's a solid blank for sure. Not quite as fast as the LP842, but still faster than most. It was my go to blank when someone was looking for a more economical rod. Pre-formed EVA or Cork grips and stainless alconites and you were looking at about $80 all in on parts. Haven't bought any since the price went up though.


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks again for the input guys.
I will re-post when I end up deciding.
Looking forward to my first build.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

As has been mentioned, the 842's are good tools for throwing light plastic or spoons. I own two that I like to use when fishing birds using shrimp tails. If I get into reds I will switch to an 843 or 845.


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Followup*

Ended up going with the MHX CB783 Blend. It achieved exactly what I was looking for as far as weight and sensitivity while throwing strictly 1/16-1/4oz plastics. I have not actually put it on the scale yet. The thread color is Gunsmoke and pics don't do it justice.

The only downfall I can see out of a blank like this is the need to really set the hook due to the nature of the rod. Also had the top half of the reel seat separate after the first outing. I may have tightened down on the reel too much.

Here are a few pics. Kept it simple and will do some trim wraps on the next one.

Thanks again for all your suggestions. Build #2 soon to come!!!


----------

